# personnaliser les docks



## Orphanis (26 Février 2005)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai vu dans les différents pics de bureau que sur quelques machines sous panther il était possible de faire disparaitre l'effet transparent du dock pour laisser "flotter" les icones à l'air libre. Quelqu'un sait-il comment on peut personnaliser ts ça? 

merci d'avance


----------



## ultra' (26 Février 2005)

Utiliser TransparentDock par exemple


----------



## xanadu (26 Février 2005)

http://www.freerangemac.com/
http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/cleardock/


----------



## Orphanis (28 Février 2005)

Merci bcp ts les deux  J'ai enfin un bureau qui ressemble à kk chose maintenant


----------

